# Knights of Badassdom



## Black Dragon (Apr 21, 2012)

This looks incredible:






It's got Peter Dinklage, Steve Zahn and Danny Pudi.  Wow.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay, could that _be_ any better?

If the history of niche/parody films like this is anything to go by it might be fairly doomed (to cult obscurity.. though thats not certain; scott pilgrim, kick ass, etc.) ... But we shall love it verily any how!


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice! Gotta see this one.


----------



## Ankari (Apr 21, 2012)

Although my wife *hates* these kind of movies, I'm watching it for sure.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 21, 2012)

Summer Glau FTW


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG I live in that world, you know.  Too funny.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 24, 2012)

LARPing was that secret past I eventually confessed to my wife.

We'll watch this!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 24, 2012)

I read that Dinklage bested his co-stars in boffer combat. I don't know if it was a free-for-all or a series of one-on-ones, but apparently, they went at it for fun with some LARPing weapons and the Imp was the true badass of the bunch.

Here's where I read it. (A _Rotten Tomatoes_ article, in the first five paragraphs.)


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 24, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to this.  As I was watching the trailer I was thinking, "Wow, this looks like a cool movie about LARPing."  And then as the trailer progressed I was like, "Wow, this is so much better than I could have imagined."  On my must-watch list.


----------



## Drakhov (May 8, 2012)

Verily I must seest this. Huzzah!


----------

